# What do you think of this.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

How crazy is this. My buddy leaked this from cat engineering. This guys are trying to make a Swiss army knife of sewer work.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

quick detach equipment has been around forever, just look at all the stuff for skid steers...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Basically a combo, but not sucky.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't see spending $2-3k for that attachment. The problem with the mini is that it moves too slow.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

It's been done before. I know of 2 minis that had their blades modded for skid attachments


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

whats nice with that big bucket is you can swing the arm around and use it for a counter balance for each other if you have a heavy load ..


----------

